# British TV in Marbella



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so forgive me if this is a silly or obvious question...

I'm in the process of buying a property in the Marbella area and would like some advice on getting Wi-Fi and British TV. 

My questions are:

1. Will a British TV work in Spain (assuming I need some kind of Sky-type box to get the channels, and of course an adaptor for the plug). 

2. Is there such thing as Freeview in Spain?

3. Can anyone recommend a supplier in the Marbella area to help me get connected to Wi-Fi and to get British TV?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, a British TV set will work in Spain.

If you want to watch British TV channels you will need a good internet connection. The simplest way is to buy an IPTV box, which plugs into the TV. There are lots of other threads about how to do this. It will cost you about €20 a month for a subscription but you will get all the British TV channels.

If you don't want to pay, if you have a smart TV you can download an app called FilmOn, which is free. Or you can download it to a phone or tablet and connect to your TV via a cable or a device called a Chromecast.

I'm pretty sure Marbella will have fibre-optic wifi so you should get a good download speed. Spain's biggest provider is Movistar but Orange is another big player. You'll see their offices all over the place when you get here.

The Spanish equivalent of Freeview is TDT. You just need an aerial. Most of the channels are in Spanish, of course. But you can select Original Language and see movies, series etc in English, assuming they were originally made in English.


----------



## rok-marbella (Aug 15, 2016)

Kezt81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so forgive me if this is a silly or obvious question...
> 
> ...


Hi. You may want to check out this guide to television in Marbella and the Costa del Sol: How can we watch UK TV in Spain using the Internet?

This site has loads of recommendations for the expat British community in Marbella. If you have any further questions, visit: marbellafamilyfun.com


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, a British TV set will work in Spain.
> 
> If you want to watch British TV channels you will need a good internet connection. The simplest way is to buy an IPTV box, which plugs into the TV. There are lots of other threads about how to do this. It will cost you about €20 a month for a subscription but you will get all the British TV channels.
> 
> If you don't want to pay, if you have a smart TV you can download an app called FilmOn, which is free. Or you can download it to a phone or tablet and connect to your TV via a cable or a device called a Chromecast.


Hola 
If you buy an IPTV box then there is no need to pay a monthly subscription. As has been said there are apps that will give you British TV - I am currently watching through Mobdro which allows me to see the olympics on BBC1 which Filmon blocks 

Davexf


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kezt81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so forgive me if this is a silly or obvious question...
> 
> ...


I would think Marbella should have fibre optic by now with Movistar and if it has certainly recommend it.I am roughly 100K inland and have had my fibre optic for roughly 6weeks now.Before that I had 20mb/s and after using fibre optic it's like watching paint dry.As for TV there are a lot of options on the coast.The one I would recommend is Intelsat 907 which will get you all your basic channels in HD.Have a look for an Icecrypt 1600 box.Also,shop around for prices as they can vary a lot.Just to say the 300upload and 300download is guaranteed speed.


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow, thank you all so much, that's great. First stop then is to buy a smart tv over here in Britain as they're so much cheaper. I'll investigate all the other details you've all added here.

Thank you again,
Kerry


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry, one more thing. If it's not too intrusive to ask, rough how much should I be paying for fibre optic Internet? 

Thanks again


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

davexf said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a British TV set will work in Spain.
> ...


You mentioned the Mobdro app. I've just downloaded it but it appears to just be YouTube type clips rather than being able to watch a channel live. Does that sound right or have I downloaded the wrong one do you reckon?

Thanks again


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

davexf said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a British TV set will work in Spain.
> ...



Sorry, I've got another question. If I get a smart tv I won't need an IPTV box, is that right? I'd just need a good wifi connection. 

Thank you again,
Kerry


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kezt81 said:


> You mentioned the Mobdro app. I've just downloaded it but it appears to just be YouTube type clips rather than being able to watch a channel live. Does that sound right or have I downloaded the wrong one do you reckon?
> 
> Thanks again


You've got the wrong app downloaded!

Mobdro has hundreds of live channels to choose from, loads of uk and sky channels 

Steve


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kezt81 said:


> Sorry, one more thing. If it's not too intrusive to ask, rough how much should I be paying for fibre optic Internet?
> 
> Thanks again


I pay 58€ per month with movistar that also includes a land line which they insist you have!

Steve


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Good old rip off need for a landline. It's the same over here though. I pay £18 for a landline I never use, just to get broadband, which is all I really want :smile:. 

When I rented an apartment they gave me a little TP Link box with mobile internet. It was great to use whilst out and about, but not sure how much mobile internet will work out. Lots more than a fixed line broadband I'm sure. Will have to have a look in store whilst I'm next there.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Kezt81 said:


> Sorry, I've got another question. If I get a smart tv I won't need an IPTV box, is that right? I'd just need a good wifi connection.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Kerry


Hola 

Hola 

No - the IPTV box is far superior to a smart TV 

Davexf


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

I thought I must have the wrong one. I searched for Mobdro online and it turns out it's not available for iPhone (yet), but I have written the name down so I can get it on a Smart TV when I get there. Thanks again.


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Hola
> 
> ...



Ah I see. I'll keep looking at those then. Thank you


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Kezt81 said:


> I thought I must have the wrong one. I searched for Mobdro online and it turns out it's not available for iPhone (yet), but I have written the name down so I can get it on a Smart TV when I get there. Thanks again.


But it may not be compatible with all makes of Smart TV...so best to look for one that it is compatible with first before you buy a TV... 

With "iptv" you have two options really - pay or not to pay.

pay requries a dedicated IPTV set top box, like a mag box,. these are designed for pay iptv servers. and generally offer better quality and reliability than the free options.

not to pay iptv are based on kodi or other android app - like mobdro or filmon. they usually rely on free streams from the internet, and so can get overloaded at peak times. picture quality can vary a lot...saw some atrocious mobdro stuff this weekend during the footie!

"so you gets what you pays" , as they say..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> If you buy an IPTV box then there is no need to pay a monthly subscription. As has been said there are apps that will give you British TV - I am currently watching through Mobdro which allows me to see the olympics on BBC1 which Filmon blocks
> 
> Davexf


Hola Dave. No, I know you don't have to subscribe. We don't. But other people here do, because they like the technical support and the access to an archive to stream ad-free movies and series. 

Interesting that Mobdro doesn't block the Olympics.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Kezt81 said:


> Wow, thank you all so much, that's great. First stop then is to buy a smart tv over here in Britain as they're so much cheaper. I'll investigate all the other details you've all added here.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Kerry


Are they? Must be the exchange rate - when we got ours here six months ago they were about the same!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

[/LIST]


Alcalaina said:


> Are they? Must be the exchange rate - when we got ours here six months ago they were about the same!


I agree. Our samsung tv was equal to prices in the UK. Even if you get one a little cheaper in the UK by the time you pay shipping etc etc it's hardly worth the worry.

I'm on iptv using kodi and Movistar cable internet and I am happy with the picture quality etc. I can get all the UK channels and sky movies. Modbro is also a good backup channel which I can also receive all channels. All for free!

Steve


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have a sky subscription and are happy to pay you can bring that with you just need to set up a smart DNS on your router.Can then use the catch up for the channels you can't get like BBC.I rarley watch live tv so works fine.Also have an Android box for films etc


----------



## Kezt81 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much everyone. I'm bringing a van load of stuff over, so trying to work out what to buy here and what to buy there. You're right about the TVs. I looked on Amazon.es and the prices were much better than a shop I looked in over there.

To further explain, the property I'm buying is a holiday home to start off with, then I'm looking to spend more and more time there. I'm looking for a cost effective option to start with (that works), then will then be looking to expand in terms of channel options etc.

Thank you again, you've all been incredibly helpful.


----------



## everyday (Mar 26, 2017)

A good site its freewatch.tv

it seems to be powered by flmon fpr most channels but it has no ads and a beter ui.


----------

